# Celebs wearing miniskirt (and minidress) part 22 (114 HQ)



## DR_FIKA (15 Mai 2010)

Credits to the original poster



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​

All the pics in one zip






http://rapidshare.com/files/387294099/Celebs_Wearing_Miniskirt_Special_22.zip


----------



## Hossa1986 (16 Mai 2010)

*Schöne Sammlung. Danke*


----------



## General (16 Mai 2010)

fürs Mixen


----------



## jcfnb (19 Mai 2010)

eine hübscher als die andere


----------



## Punisher (21 Mai 2010)

Wenn man die Beine für nen Mini hat hab ich nichts dagegen


----------



## Q (21 Mai 2010)

feine Zusammenstellung hast Du da gepostet. :thx:


----------



## mechanator (12 Nov. 2010)

klasse mix vielen dank


----------



## koftus89 (1 Okt. 2012)

herzlichen dank für die post.


----------

